# Railfanning at Bank Of America Stadium



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Birdie and I headed downtown for a preseason game and walked around the stadium. We both recalled seeing trains last year, but I was not a railfan then, oh but this year!! Within 10 minutes we caught two!!! 

http://youtu.be/fA1_UE57J90


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Won't let watch video, it is private


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Should be, I just checked, it should play. Try again when you can please


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, now it plays. Great catches!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Ty Sir! It was funny! Birdie and I walked around there and with all the noise, there would be only seconds of rumbles of sound before they showed up, we could just barely hear them and push record on my phone before they were there LOL


----------

